# I need to stop e-mails...



## daveomak (Nov 1, 2017)

How can I stop e-mail notices without clicking on every post I post...


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 1, 2017)

Hover over your name then preferences.   You can unclick email alerts.

Worked for me anyway.

Let me know.


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 1, 2017)

I had to mark the emails as spam.  I did the same as c farmer, but it did not work but about 1/2 of the time...less emails, but still clogging my in-basket.  

However... 

I have been monitoring my SPAM for the past week or so and the email notifications are down to 1 or 2 per week now.


----------



## tardissmoker (Nov 1, 2017)

And on each reply, be sure to go to "More Options" and be sure the receive email notifications box is NOT checked.


----------



## tardissmoker (Nov 1, 2017)

tardissmoker said:


> And on each reply, be sure to go to "More Options" and be sure the receive email notifications box is NOT checked.



Sorry, especially on new posts!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 2, 2017)

I don't know why, but I hardly get any notifications. Maybe 6 or 7 per day.
Al


----------



## daveomak (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks...  I found 1 e-mail notification I had missed and not checked...  been driving me nuts...


----------

